
Ubiquiti Launches a Speed Test Network - ghouse
http://speed.ui.com/
======
bradknowles
Shows unrealistically high download speeds.

No,I don’t really have 75-80mbps download speeds. Even Speedtest.net, widely
known to be the most unrealistic speed test available, only claims that I can
get about 40mbps.

Now there is a new king of the hill for most unrealistic speed test claims!

